# Metro exodus - komme nicht weiter, Giul unauffindbar.



## Paulinge (13. März 2019)

Hallo,spiele diese spiel,ist super.Jetzt stecke ich fest,brauche euere Hilfe.Ich habe das Mädchen Guil getroffen,auf dem Turm.Sie will mir ein Zugang zeigen zur eine Anlage.Bist da ist mit mir gegangen.Dann gehe ich runter,sie kommt nicht nach.Ohne sie kann ich die Tür zu der Anlage nicht öffnen.Sie ist weg,nicht mehr zu finden.Wie kann ich sie finden,oder wie bekomme ich die Tür auf?Kann mir jemand helfen?Danke


----------



## Herbboy (13. März 2019)

Paulinge schrieb:


> Hallo,spiele diese spiel,ist super.Jetzt stecke ich fest,brauche euere Hilfe.Ich habe das Mädchen Guil getroffen,auf dem Turm.Sie will mir ein Zugang zeigen zur eine Anlage.Bist da ist mit mir gegangen.Dann gehe ich runter,sie kommt nicht nach.Ohne sie kann ich die Tür zu der Anlage nicht öffnen.Sie ist weg,nicht mehr zu finden.Wie kann ich sie finden,oder wie bekomme ich die Tür auf?Kann mir jemand helfen?Danke


 Leider hab ich das Spiel noch nicht, aber hast du mal bei YouTube ein LetsPlay oder einen "Walktrough" gesucht, der das Level zeigt, so dass du siehst, was vlt falsch gelaufen ist?


----------



## Paulinge (13. März 2019)

Eben nicht,dort sieht man nur,das sie mitgeht und die Tür öffnet.Dann fahre ich mit Aufzug runter,sie bleibt oben und ist weg.


----------



## chbdiablo (13. März 2019)

Den Aufzug fährt sie nicht mit, sie bleibt immer oben. Gegen die Spinnen muss man alleine klar kommen. Da musst du auch keine Tür öffnen, sondern wenn du unten angekommen bist vom Aufzug gesehen aus links durch eine Öffnung kriechen (da ist ein Licht).


----------



## Paulinge (13. März 2019)

Danke,das du mir hilfst,aber ich finde da kein Loch,wo ich reinkriechen kann.Kanns du mir das genau beschrieben?Danke


----------



## chbdiablo (13. März 2019)

Schau mal hier, ab Minute 9:20: https://youtu.be/I5SE0DMyq7M?t=562


----------



## Paulinge (13. März 2019)

Danke,aber so weit bin ich noch nicht.Ich bin noch oben,wo vor dem Aufzug das eiserne Tor ist.Mit den zwei Steuerpulten.Und dieses Tor krieg ichnicht auf.Das hat die Tussi aufgemacht.


----------



## chbdiablo (13. März 2019)

Und wenn du da den Strom einschaltest passiert  einfach nichts, weil die nicht da ist? Falls das der Fall ist, hast du wohl leider einen Bug im Spiel und musst einen älteren Spielstand laden bzw. das Kapitel neu starten.


----------



## Paulinge (14. März 2019)

Danke,habe ich alles probiert.Älteren Spielstand laden geht nicht,es speichert nicht nach Kapiteln,immer nur vor einer Minute und so.Wie bekomme ich den Bug weg?Habe ich schon gesucht Update ,finde nichts.Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2019)

Es ist zwar eher unwahrscheinlich, dass es hilft, aber vielleicht kommt der Fehler wegen veralteter Treiber oder so was zustande. Check doch mal, ob deine Treiber alle aktuell sind, auch Mainboard. Und schalt mal Virenscanner usw. testweise ab. Ansonsten wüsste ich auch keinen Rat, denn es wenn es Bug ist, kannst du da nichts machen außer abwarten, dass es per Patch beseitigt wird, und es am besten auch dem Publisher melden.


----------



## chbdiablo (14. März 2019)

Ich habe zumindest einen weiteren Beitrag auf Steam gefunden, wo jemand das gleiche Problem hat, leider ohne Lösung. Wenn du sicher bist, dass Giul auch nicht wieder beim Leuchtturm oder so ist, dann musst wohl oder übel das Kapitel über das Hauptmenü neu starten.


----------



## Paulinge (15. März 2019)

Danke,habe das Kapitel  neu angefangen.Treibe sind in Ordnung,ist ein neuer PC.Hoffe,wenn ich wieder so weit bin,ist die Tussi da und ich kann weiter spielen.Danke euch für die Hilfe.Paul


----------

